
Ask HN: Non-JavaScript web front end development in 2018 - api
What&#x27;s the current state of the art for web frontend development using a better language than JavaScript?<p>I&#x27;m aware of Elm and Clojure as well as older efforts like GWT. I&#x27;m also aware of promising but immature efforts like GopherJS. Anything else out there that&#x27;s mature and usable and that offers more than just bare bones?<p>I&#x27;ve become rather deeply disillusioned with dynamic languages and am looking for some way to get UI development back into a world where bugs can be caught at compile time and where there is some structural convention around the code.
======
nbrempel
At the end of the day, all browser code boils down to javascript.

If you’re looking for strict typing, I think Typescript is the most popular
option.

~~~
api
In the end it all boils down to transistor relay logic. Doesn't mean you can't
have abstraction. Also WASM.

JS is fine for simpler stuff, but when you try to build something massive with
a large team it gets unwieldy and bug prone.

------
auslegung
There's Yesod [https://www.yesodweb.com](https://www.yesodweb.com). We use
Haskell for our backend and Elm for our frontend at work, and we really enjoy
Elm, but I'm very curious about Yesod and wonder if it's better.

~~~
tome
Yesod is for the backend

------
dllthomas
I doubt it qualifies as the "State of the Art", but I've had good experiences
with GHCjs for small projects.

